#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Een brief van een bekeerde christen aan haar moeder...

## Aicha19

Een brief van een bekeerde christen aan haar moeder...

Lieve mama, 


Ik schrijf je deze brief omdat er iets is wat ik je al een hele tijd wil vertellen. Ik heb het al een paar keer geprobeerd, maar het is nogal een gevoelig onderwerp en ik kan telkens niet de juiste manier vinden om er over te beginnen. Je moet niet denken dat dat is omdat ik me schaam of zo, maar ik vind het gewoon nogal moeilijk om over mijn gevoelens te praten. We hebben namelijk eigenlijk nog nooit echt over hele diepe gevoelens gepraat, althans ik niet, en dat wil ik hierbij graag wel doen. Ik hoop niet dat je het laf vindt om het in een brief te doen, maar ik heb het gevoel dat dit de beste manier is, omdat ik er beter in ben om mijn gevoelens op papier te zetten en omdat ik het idee heb dat je op deze manier het verhaal rustig kunt lezen; ik hoop dat je dat kunt begrijpen. Lees alsjeblieft eerst deze hele breif; ik hoop dat je me een beetje zult begrijpen. 

Ik zal maar meteen met de deur in huis vallen: ik ben moslim. Je zult wel schrikken als je dit leest, want ik weet wat voor een beeld mensen van de islam hebben en dat is ook een van de redenen waarom ik het zo moeilijk vind om je dit te vertellen. Bovendien ben ik erg bang dat je je zorgen over me gaat maken of dat je je heel verdrietig zal voelen en dat is het laatste wat ik wil. Je hebt altijd voor me klaargestaan en hebt alles voor me overgehad en ik wil graag dat je weet dat ik dat echt heel erg waardeer, ook al laat ik dat misschien niet altijd even duidelijk merken. Het laatste dat ik dus wil is je pijn doen, of zorgen bezorgen, maar ik vind het ook heel erg belangrijk dat je weet waar ik mee bezig ben en hoe ik over bepaalde zaken in het leven denk. 


Ik wil je allereerst graag vertellen hoe ik tot de beslissing ben gekomen om moslim te worden. Het is eigenlijk een proces wat een hele lange tijd heeft geduurd. Ik kan me nog herinneren dat toen ik heel klein was, ik me altijd al realiseerde dat er iemand was die mij in de gaten hield en iemand die alles op de wereld regelde. Jullie leerden mij dat dit God was en dat hij Jezus naar de wereld had gestuurd om ons over hem te vertellen en ons op het goede pad te leiden. Ik heb eigenlijk altijd zeker geweten dat dit inderdaad zo was. Als je om je heen kijkt zie je toch alle tekenen dat God er inderdaad is: de natuur, de zon die elke dag weer opkomt, de zee, stormen, allerlei dingen die de mens, wat we ook proberen, niet onder controle kunnen krijgen. Het besef was er eigenlijk altijd al bij mij, dat dit niet zomaar is ontstaan uit het niets. Er is een hogere macht, die ons heeft geschapen, en als ik logisch bij mezelf nadenk, kan ik niet ontkennen dat wanneer er iets geschapen is er ook een schepper moet zijn die dat heeft gedaan. Ik heb dit eigenlijk altijd aangenomen, maar nooit verder moeite gedaan om te achterhalen wie die Schepper nu eigenlijk is en wat het doel van deze schepping is. Bovendien leven we nu eenmaal in een tijd waarin het idee wordt verkondigd, dat de mens het centrum van de hele wereld is en dat we alles kunnen wat we willen. Ook was het nooit stoer om over zulke vragen na te denken en dat heb ik dus eigenlijk verder ook niet echt vaak gedaan. 

Dit veranderde eigenlijk al snel toen ik in aanraking kwam met *. Hij vertelde me vaak dingen over de Islam en ik ging daardoor bij mezelf afvragen wat ik daar eigenlijk van vond en wat wij 'christenen' daar eigenlijk over zeiden. Hoe meer ik daar over nadacht, hoe meer ik er achter kwam dat ik eigenlijk maar bar weinig van het christendom af wist. Zo vertelde * mij dat het verkeerd van christenen is dat zij denken dat Jezus de zoon van God is. Ik heb hem toen eigenlijk een beetje uitgelachen en gezegd dat dat helemaal niet waar is, dat wij dat helemaal niet geloven. Hij bleef het echter volhouden, over de drie-eenheid: de Vader, de Zoon en de Geest. Ik ben het toen uit gaan zoeken en kwam erachter dat het echt zo is dat christenen dat verkondigen. Ik heb daar echter helemaal nooit in geloofd. Voor mij was het duidelijk dat Maria Jezus had gekregen en dat God er wel voor had gezorgd dat ze zwanger werd, maar haar natuurlijk niet zelf zwanger had gemaakt. Ik begon me hierdoor eigenlijk steeds meer dingen af te vragen. 

Mijn interesse voor de Islam was nu eigenlijk gewekt en ik had het er steeds vaker met * over. Aan de ene kant, omdat ik erg geinteresseerd was en ook graag wilde weten en begrijpen wat hem bezig hield en aan de andere kant omdat ik er zeker van wilde zijn dat ik geen grote fout zou begaan door verder te gaan met een moslim. Ook ik ken namelijk de verhalen van ontvoeringen van kinderen, vrouwen die worden gedwongen een hoofddoek te dragen en mishandeling etc. 

Op mijn verzoek bracht * ook boekjes mee uit de moskee, die door moslims waren geschreven, die over de Islam vertelden. Ik zeg duidelijk 'van moslims', omdat ik wilde begrijpen hoe een echte moslim de Islam ziet en niet een of andere derde generatie, verwesterde Marrokaan die niet eens bid en van de echte Islam de ballen verstand heeft. Misschien vind je dit een beetje denigrerend klinken, maar nu ik een heleboel gelezen en bestudeerd heb over de Islam ben ik er achtergekomen dat er een grote groep onwetende mensen is, die zich moslim noemen, en het beeld van de Islam eigenlijk zo verpesten. Ze hebben echt nauwelijks kennis van de islam en interpreteren daardoor allerlei dingen verkeerd, wat ook van grote invloed is op het beeld dat wij, westerse mensen, van de Islam hebben. 

Hoe meer ik las en hoe meer kennis ik opdeed, hoe meer ik inzag dat de Islam eigenlijk de waarheid is, waar ik altijd naar gezocht heb. Misschien heb jij zoiets van: 'hoezo gezocht heb, was jij op zoek dan?', maar ik weet dat ik altijd diep in m'n hart op zoek ben geweest naar God. Ik wilde altijd al weten hoe God zelf zegt dat wij moeten leven, zodat ik er zeker van kon zijn dat als ik dat volgde, dat ik dan in de hemel zou komen. 

Ik kan me nog een keer herinneren dat ik jou naar de bijbel heb gevraagd, en dat ik toen eigenlijk heel verbaasd was, dat er niet n bijbel is. Elke bijbel is namelijk weer op een andere manier geschreven en de bijbel bestaat eigenlijk alleen uit verhalen waar lessen in verborgen zijn. Deze verhalen zijn echter zo vaak door mensen herschreven sinds de tijd van Jezus, dat het onmogelijk is dat je nu nog de tekst terugvindt die God aan Jezus heeft geopenbaard. En dit is nu juist zo anders bij de Islam. Er is namelijk maar n Koran. De Koran is letterlijk, woord voor woord, de tekst die Allah (of wel God, want hij is dezelfde God als in het Christendom) aan de profeet Mohammed (saws) heeft geopenbaard. In de Koran zijn alle regels terug te vinden over hoe een mens moet leven, om in de hemel terecht te komen. De Koran vertelt bovendien over vele profeten, die ook in het Christendom en het Jodendom voorkomen, over Jezus, Abraham, Noach, Jacob etc. Je moet de Islam eigenlijk zien als een eindpunt van de openbaringen van God aan de mensheid. Wij moslims geloven dat God de bijbel en de Thora aan de christenen en de joden heeft neergezonden en wij geloven ook in hun profeten, wij zijn er alleen van overtuigd, dat God door het brengen van de Islam de keten heeft afgerond. De laatste woorden van Mohammed, voordat hij stierf waren dan ook: Doe niemand kwaad, zodat niemand u kwaad zal doen. Weet dat u later Allah zult ontmoeten en dat u Hem verantwoording schuldig bent. U zult niet onrechtvaardig zijn en niet onder onrechtvaardigheid lijden. Weet dat u rechten hebt aanggaande uw vrouwen, maar dat zij die ook hebben ten aanzien van u. Weet dat ze dankzij de toestemming en het vertrouwen van Alah uw vrouwen zijn. Behandel ze goed, wees aardig voor ze, want ze zijn uw partners en toegewijde compagnon. 

Aanbid Allah, doe elke dag vijfmaal uw gebeden, vast tijdens de ramadan en geef zakaat. Ga op bedevaart, als u ertoe in staat bent en u het zich kunt permitteren. 

Een Arabier staat niet boven een niet-Arabier; en een blanke niet boven een kleurling; en een kleurling niet boven een blanke. de enige maatstaf heeft betrekking op vroomheid en goede daden. Moslims zijn broeders van elkaar. 

Geen profeet of apostel zal na mij komenen geen nieuwe godsdienst zal na mij het licht zien. Ik laat twee dingen achter: de koran en de soenna. Als u die trouw blijft, zult u niet dolen. 

Vervolgens kreeg Mohammed (saws) de laatste goddelijke boodschap door: Heden heb ik jullie godsdienst voor jullie voltooid. Mijn genade aan jullie volledig bewezen en de islam (de overgave aan Allah) als godsienst voor jullie goedgevonden (Koran 5:3). 

Toen ik dit voor het eerst las, had ik echt het gevoel dat ik eindelijk een doel had in m'n leven. Ik weet niet of je je dat voor kunt stellen, maar ik heb me altijd afgevraagd (zoals volgens mij wel iedereen dat doet) waarom wij mensen hier nu eigenlijk op aarde zijn. Het heeft toch geen zin om zomaar geboren te worden, gemiddeld 75 of 80 jaar te leven en dan weer voor niets dood te gaan. Dat kan toch niet het doel van de schepping zijn. Ik weet nu dat er wel degelijk een doel is in het leven: dit leven is een test, om te kijken wie de goede mensen zijn, die zich niet laten verleiden door de slechte dingen en aan de hand daarvan bepaalt God wie er naar het paradijs zal gaan en wie naar de hel. Misschien klinkt jou dit allemaal als ouderwetse praat in de oren, maar mama, ik ben er echt van overtuigd, dat dit de reden is waarom wij op aarde zijn. Bovendien is dit de manier om een beter mens te worden. Als je je realiseert dat alles wat je doet gezien wordt door God en dat hij je op je daden zal afrekenen, dat zul je altijd je best doen om je van je beste kant te laten zien. En als je alleen al om je heen kijkt, kun je toch niet ontkennen dat God er is. De mens is tegenwoordig zo arrogant om te denken dat hij de wereld in handen heeft, maar wie heeft deze wereld dan geschapen en de natuur en de mens zelf? Je kunt toch niet beweren dat wij onszelf geschapen hebben? Ik heb tijdens mijn studie zoveel over het menselijk lichaam geleerd en hoe meer ik leerde, hoe meer ik me realiseerde dat we eigenlijk zo ongelofelijk weinig weten. Het menselijk lichaam is zo'n ingewikkelde, geraffineerde machine, dat kan alleen maar gemaakt zijn door God. 

Ik weet niet of jij wel eens over dergelijke zaken nadenkt, maar ik denk van wel. Ik geloof gewoon niet dat ik de enige ben die over deze zaken nadenkt. Misschien is het zo dat ook jij het moelijk vindt om over te praten of dat jij eigenlijk ook niet precies weet wat de waarheid is, zoals ik vroeger. Maar mama, denk er alsjeblieft over na, want ook jij zult op de laatste dag voor God komen te staan. En ik meen me te herinneren dat jij, in ieder geval vroeger, ook in God geloofde. Waarom gingen we anders naar de kerk en heb jij ons altijd met het Christendom opgevoed? Dat was toch niet allemaal schijn? Ik hoop dat je een beetje kunt begrijpen wat mij bezighoudt en waarom ik het moeilijk vind om hier zo met je over te praten. Dit zijn toch zaken waar de meeste mensen het niet dagelijks over hebben. Mensen zijn tegenwoordig veel te veel bezig met andere dingen, je kent er zelf genoeg voorbeelden van. Ik hoop echter dat je het kunt accepteren en dat je me niet meteen zult veroordelen. Ik heb trouwens een boek dat ik je heel graag wil laten lezen over de Islam. Daarin staan alle beginselen eigenlijk uitgelegd en ik hoop dat je dat wilt lezen om mij (en hopelijk jezelf) wat beter te leren begrijpen. Ik hoop dat we er gewoon over kunnen praten en dat ik je geen verdriet doe, want dat is wel het laatste wat ik wil. Ik wil dat je weet dat ik me nog nooit zo gelukkig heb gevoeld als sinds de tijd dat ik met de Islam bezig ben en dat je je echt geen zorgen hoeft te maken over mij. Misschien juist wel niet over mij. Denk alsjeblieft ook niet dat ik dit voor * doe, of dat ik * wil worden of zo, want daar heeft het allemaal niks mee te maken. Dat is namelijk allemaal cultuur en ik heb het over geloof en dat zijn twee hele andere dingen. Ik hoop dat we erover kunnen praten en als je vragen hebt ben ik er altijd voor je. 

Mama, wat je ook van dit alles vindt, weet dat ik van je hou. 

Groetjes en veel liefs, 

*

----------


## OemHibatullah

Salam aleikom wrwb,

Heel erg herkenbaar!

Wa salam

----------


## afri

Met diepe ontroering je brief gelezen.
Niettemin slaag ik er niet in mijn ontzag tegenover het wonder dat we ontmoeten (in onszelf, in ons denken, in onze biologie, of buiten onszelf, tot in de uitersten van het heelal) te verliezen door te bedenken dat het gods schepping is.
Nee, daar begrijp ik het niet beter door, en daar wordt mijn ontzag niet kleiner door. En nog minder begrijp ik hoe ik daaruit zou moeten concluderen dat Jezus ongelijk had en Mohamed gelijk, of omgekeerd.
of daar wat voor concrete gedragsvoorschriften dan ook uit zou moeten aanvaarden.
Groet,
afri

----------


## WaZzZuP

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Dit was voor de visueel gehandicapten onder ons.
> Lief van Aicha19 om ook aan hen te denken.
> 
> Ed*


  :haha:  ..hijs fijn..

----------


## Aicha19

Hihi  :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi:  

Tja ik denk nou eenmaal aan mijn medemens  :blij:   :blozen:   :hihi:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> *Hihi     
> 
> Tja ik denk nou eenmaal aan mijn medemens      *


jazakAllahoe ghairan zuster, moge Allah je belonen met al Firdaus

----------


## sjo

Moet je nou zo nodig Aicha ?
Je bent volgens mij niets anders dan iemand die de volle aandacht nodig heeft.
Is er aan een geloofswissel zoveel bijzonders te beleven ?

Mijn vrouw is al jaren bekeerd, maar dan andersom. Is dat een reden om zo van de daken te schreeuwen ?
Voor effect-bejag hoef je het niet te doen hoor......het werkt alleen maar averechts.
Zo'n epistel is trouwens heel gemakkelijk in elkaar te draaien. Bovendien getuigt het van een enorme rivaliteit en kinnesinne.

groeten
sjo

----------

